# the good and the bad



## DS

I'm also glad you are okay, but, pardon me if my skepticism of corporate America takes over for a second…

Getting you to admit you are okay on a recorded phone call, (for quality assurance purposes, no doubt), can severly limit their exposure if you later claim to have been injured by one of thier products. Good strategy, I suppose. Customer feels like big corporation is concerned and the back end consequences are nullified.

I'd send you a free blade too… Cheaper than the retainer at Dewey, Cheatham and Howe, LLP.


----------



## Everett1

I agree a little bit with DS251. Maybe you could have milked it for a whole case of blades!

But in all seriousness, glad your ok, that would have freaked me out to have a tooth fly at me


----------



## Bill1225

really didnt even realize i had been hit by the tooth only reason i found it was i was in the middle of complaining about my shop vac not being good enough and brushing the saw dust off my chest and i felt it. and ill take carbide flying at me compared to my previous career.

ds251- you are probably 100% right just glad i didn't get any argument out of them.


----------



## lanwater

I think it's nice you were honest.


----------



## MedicKen

Its nice to hear that some companies still believe in customer service. I have used that particular blade and I love it. I feel it cuts better than any Forrest I have ever used. I had one mounted in a 2hp unisaw and got glass smooth cuts and almost no tear out at all. In fact with a ZCI I did not have any tear out or fuzzing in the cut at all. I think once you get a good one you will be impressed. Once I get a few scheckels saved I will be getting a 12" version of the same blade for my Oliver


----------



## JordsWoodShop

Good to hear your ok, putting the customer service and quality control to the side, I guess this is a good reminder that safety glasses should always be worn, well before the machine is turned on because as this proves its not just wood chips we need to worry about!
regards


----------



## wildbill001

Wow, talk about lucky (as in no penetration)!

I'm not so sure the "i'm ok" would limit liability but then, I'm not a lawyer.

I will say, however, I'm very happy to hear that at least that customer service rep was concerned enough to ask about you. That says a lot to me and having them send you a replacement as well as another blade, says a lot about Freud. As others have said, all too often corporate america only wants to make a buck, ignore the customer, and never, ever admit there is a problem.

Bill


----------



## Bigrock

Had the same trouble with a 8" Dado set from them. Call them, they sent paper work. Mailed my the whole set with the broken tooth. Four days after I shipped at their expense I had a new complete set. I know this because I has marked the inside cover.
They are a very good customer service Co.


----------



## bluejazz

It is easy to think that all that was on Freud's mind was to limit liability. Maybe it was, but really I think they deserve if not kudos, at least the benefit of the doubt.

I mean would anybody feel better if they never asked if you were ok and just said 'we'll replace the blade.'?

Many if not most companies wouldn't bother to ask, either because of dopey staff or corporate culture.


----------



## JohnL

Last time I heard "lucky" and "no penetration" in the same sentence was a REALLY drunk night in college.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

glad you are OK from some other blogs/ treads around on the net 
I think they consern about there costummers and not just stand by there products 
with good custommerservice … 
that said 
I don´t doubt they also have good lawyers if it commes to that part 

thank´s for sharing


----------



## DS

Somehow, I suspect that if you had reported you were injured, that particular representative would no longer be able to talk to you and you would've been referred to the legal department. ( no free blades either )

My wife is a former insurance adjuster and the quickest way for her to dispatch a case from her desk was if the claimant stated they had retained counsel. From that moment on, she could no longer talk to them-everything had to go through in-house counsel from that point forward.

It's a messy business when liability gets involved.


----------



## Manitario

Glad you're ok; I imagine that getting hit by a high speed piece of carbide could get nasty…I'm interested in what you think of the blade once you get the new one up and running.


----------



## Kentuk55

a bizarre incident. you never ever know what may happen. I am very happy you didn't get hurt, and I am very happy to hear that Freud was compassionate, and helpful to solve your dilema. Let us know the finished review of the blade, once you get a replacement.


----------



## JJohnston

It may be true that Freud had an ulterior motive in sounding so concerned for your well-being, but even if so, compare that to the BORK guy's attitude from this thread:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/31982


----------



## NormG

Glad to hear you are OK. Also glad to hear of the outcome. Sure, maybe a little more could have been gotten, but they were up front and I do believe in being fair, on both sides


----------



## mauiwindwalker

I also had lost a tooth off of a Freud blade but it was an older blade and I suspect just aging was the cause. The tooth hit me in the thumb and didn't cause any damage. At any rate, it served as a reminder to always use a blade guard! As I'm sure we all do.. right…?


----------



## AbeLow

The thought of a tooth flying at me is scary. Is this unique to freud?


----------



## Bill1225

update…. i got my new blades in the mail ( new fusion and a glue line) the fusion well its a great cutoff blade for hardwoods but rips its like any other middle of the road combo blade (and yes my saw is set up right), Ill put the forrest back on and this blade on one of the job site saws.


----------

